
End of roaming charges for travellers in the EU in 2017 - ranit
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-17-885_en.htm
======
lachenmayer
Is this finally happening then? I swear I've heard something like this
happening every year or so for the past 4 years, only to be delayed by
lobbying from T-Mobile / Orange et al.

